# Really a Cockapoo?



## Kressie (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey everyone! Can I just say I am so glad this forum exists?! I have had so many questions answered already, but I'm hoping some of you can help me confirm if my baby is really a cockapoo. I went through such an ordeal to get her, her owner changed her mind at the last minute and wanted me to negotiate with her children to let me take the puppy home. She even offered me twice as much money to buy her back after I took her, and has been texting me every day asking for her back. But alas, we have bonded too much and I can't give her back now! So now I'm stuck with no records for her and no idea what breed her parents were. I wish I had some idea of how big she was going to get (she is 12 weeks old and weighs 11 pounds now). I would also like to know if the texture of her coat will change, she has very straight hair and curly ears and I'm hoping she'll maintain those adorable cocker spaniel traits throughout adulthood  

Here is my girl, Abbie at 8 weeks: 










And here she is now at 12 weeks:










She's kind of a goof, but of course she has my heart! If any of you have any speculations as to what kind of poodle or cocker spaniel she resembles those would be appreciated as well  Someday I will buy a doggie DNA test kit to find out for sure, but for now your guess is as good as mine! I really would appreciate any answers, thank you so much!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

What an ordeal! Sounds like her previous owner was a little indecisive! Your pup will be much better off with a stable home.

I can't see any of the photos


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't see the pictures 

Welcome by the way, sounds like the puppy buying hasn't been straightforward for you. Can I ask why the breeder wanted her back so badly. What were the other pups in the litter like? Why did you not get to meet the parents/get papers & certificates when you picked your puppy up? 

Sorry for all the questions, just wondering about the circumstances. Looking forward to seeing Abbie, I'm sure she's lovely no matter what.


----------



## Kressie (Jul 2, 2014)

*Fixed the Pictures- Hope They're Working Now *

Fixed the pictures, hopefully they're working now.


----------



## Kressie (Jul 2, 2014)

It definitely wasn't straightforward at all. The family I bought her from had posted an ad online wanting to sell her because the mom was allergic to her. When I went to pick her up, nobody answered the door for about half an hour. Then finally the mom calls me back and says the kids are too attached to let her go, but if I can convince her children she will let me take her home. 

The mom didn't want to be "the bad guy", even though she was allergic to the puppy. I spent about two hours at her home with the poor crying kids telling them how much I'd love her, how I would take good care of her and bring her over to play, etc. Finally the kids agreed to let me take the puppy home, but I guess the mom found out she was attached as well and tried to persuade me to give her back after I too bonded with her. 

I didn't get any papers or get to meet the parents because the family had driven out-of-state to pick up the puppy, so they were not the original breeder. So unfortunately I have no history for her and no idea what her siblings were like


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well first things first.. What a beautiful puppy. I'm not sure what breed/cross breed she is but she is a beautiful merle and could certainly be a cockapoo, it's very difficult to tell. Does she have little short legs?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Awfully cute little mite to be the center of all of this drama. I feel for all of you involved, the mum, kids, you and little Abbie. It sounds like the original breeder, despite selling a dog in that fashion with no papers, is the only one who got off stress free.


----------



## Kressie (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you so much! I really am hoping she is truly a cockapoo. Her legs look short in that first picture, here is a picture showing her taking a nap with her legs stretched: 










Hopefully that shows the proportions of her body a little better.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Kressie said:


> Thank you so much! I really am hoping she is truly a cockapoo. Her legs look short in that first picture, here is a picture showing her taking a nap with her legs stretched:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, she has longer legs than I thought! The other picture was like an illusion. 

She's very beautiful indeed and I would guess that she probably is a cockapoo. I have a smoother coated cockapoo with a smooth face called Lola, she's definitely unique. I bet Abbie's coat and face will develop as she gets older.

Here is my two, both not long after a very extreme groom but you can see lola looks quite different in the face.


----------



## Kressie (Jul 2, 2014)

Ah they are so adorable! I just want to cuddle them both! Thank you so much for the picture, Lola's coat looks much more similar to what I will expect from Abbie. I hope she has those same pretty ears  

Just one more question- did Lola have a long straight skinny tail like Abbie's or was hers always fluffy even as a puppy?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Their tails (in my experience) gradually unfurl like flags. Phoebe is 8months and is just becoming unfurled and lovely.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you.

I thought you'd like to see a pic of Lola at 8 weeks. Hers and Abbie's faces are very similar, with Lola's ears maybe a little longer. 

Lola's tail grew like a dreadlock then one day started unravelling into a lovely fringe. Lola's tail is usually much fuller but the groomer attacked it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Kressie said:


> Thank you so much! I really am hoping she is truly a cockapoo. Her legs look short in that first picture, here is a picture showing her taking a nap with her legs stretched:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This actually reminds me of Lola..


----------



## Kressie (Jul 2, 2014)

That puppy picture is so cute! Wow they are really similar! I'm happy and hopeful to see her tail "unfurl" into a beautiful fluffy tail  If you don't mind me asking, how big is your Lola?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is just under 9kgs and just under 12 inches to the shoulder.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I think she is beautiful. I would say that her face is a bit different to a lot of cockapoo puppy pics I have seen, on the second pic she looks very much like my nieces pug (around the mouth). 
I guess you will never know what you are getting if you don't see the parents or get any paperwork - could they not give you the breeders details for some more info?? The only way you will know will be to have a DNA test done. All sounds a bit suspicious to me but you love your pup and you are keeping her so I guess it's not really a problem.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's lovely and it will be great to see how she develops. American cockapoos are shorter in the muzzle than English ones but I also wonder if she's a further generation cross possibly a second generation puppy. 
She's got stunning blue merle markings, we need Donna to post pictures of Ozzy when he was tiny to compare. What ever breed she is she's yours and you obviously love her . 
By the way Ruth I love Lola's groom she looks lovely x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi.... she is beautiful. Do you know what state she came from? I was thinking she had a good chance of being a cockapoo because she is a merle. Not a lot of breeds have merle and not like that. Here is Ozzy at seven weeks








And 12 weeks








16 weeks








And now








His tail and face took a while to grow in and his face is not as full add my other two.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is a smoothie merle breed by my friend I'm sure she won't mind me sharing. I will even ask her to look at this thread.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there. What an absolutely gorgeous puppy and it sounds like you've had a really rough time getting her. I bet she'll be so happy with you. We've got a Cockapoo who seems to have taken the spaniel genes to excess! Hee Hee. I hope I've attached two photos showing him as a puppy an one as he is now. I am pretty rubbish at this so if it hasn't worked I'll try again.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hopefully as a puppy ..


----------

